# Happy Birthday Goat!



## meowey (Sep 20, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goat!  Hope it's a great one...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






ENJOY!
Eric


----------



## dono (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Belly Button Day Goat,
now go smoke something


----------



## richtee (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Goat! Happy Birthday! 55 eh? Wow... almost an "Old Goat"  hehe!  Enjoy!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Goat


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 20, 2008)

happy Birthday Goat,have a good one.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday hope you have a great day!!


----------



## big bob (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday dear Goat, Happy Birthday to Youuuuuuuu!


----------



## goat (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey, thanks to all.  Nothing special here, just another day, but thanks and I will enjoy it.


----------



## mrsb (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goat!!


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 20, 2008)

happy birthday goat


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy brithday, stay healthy and smokey


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Goat!


----------



## allen (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Goat


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 20, 2008)

What!!!Are you kidding???Birthdays are national holidays!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY ya young goat,you!


----------



## cman95 (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy..happy goat!! And may the smoke gods bless you!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goat!! Hope you have a wonderful day. I will smoke a cake in your honor.


----------



## goat (Sep 20, 2008)

Once again, thanks to all.  Cowgirl, smoked cake is my favorite.  How did you know?


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy 55 Goat - May your day be great and you feel like a 'kid' again


----------



## smokedcaveman (Sep 20, 2008)

happy birthday goat!


----------



## daboys (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy b-day goat. Have a good one.


----------



## kookie (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday and have a great smoke today......


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 20, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Daryle, I must admit, you are gettin to be an old codger, the trouble is, I'm older than you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












*
*  Take the day off, grab a cold beer and have a sit down, (or sit in the water trough if your forehead is leakin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday Goat!
Have a wonderful weekend!
Happy Smokes!!


----------



## erain (Sep 20, 2008)

lmao at that water trough terry!!!

Happy BDay Dayrle!!!!!!!! hope ya dont need the trough but tha cold beer sounds like an idea. have a good one!!!


----------



## goat (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks pigcicles, but there is a reason I can't feel like a kid again.  With what I know now, the world could not stand it.  Ha Ha


----------



## walking dude (Sep 20, 2008)

happy birthday daryle, and also to your other brother daryle........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   may all your smokes be thin and blue


----------



## desertlites (Sep 20, 2008)

happy b-day goat.


----------



## supervman (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy B day Goat. 
Got your walk in cooler finished? 
Have a good one. 
V


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goat, have a brew or two and enjoy the day.


----------



## goat (Sep 20, 2008)

Working on it today.  Might get finished this weekend.  Thanks for the b-day wishes all.


----------



## goat (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Ken.  I survived and am now working on the next one.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 21, 2008)

Happy BDay Goat.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday, besure ta enjoy that special day!


----------

